
Peter Thiel’s Money Talks, in Contentious Ways. But What Does He Say? - allenleein
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/07/technology/peter-thiel-trump-facebook.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology&action=click&contentCollection=technology&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront
======
DuskStar
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16538753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16538753)

